# Anybody have Ascends?



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

Well now that I've upgraded my subwoofer, I'm already looking towards something else. I've wanted to upgrade my JBL Northridge series lately. I have the E80s in the front and EC35 for center. I've thought about getting Ascends based on the rave reviews. What do you guys think? Would the Ascends be an improvement over my JBL speakers?


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Not to my knowledge, I have listened to Aperion and was impressed. I can say that you will get alot more responses if you let us know a few more things

1. Existing if any equipment
2. Room Size
3. Budget
4. What your expectations are from your purchase.

There are many fantastic brands out there. 

~Bob


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey, I'd say give them an in-home audition side by side with your JBL's. You wont need to prepare any blinds tests to determine which sound you prefer. You'll hear a significant different between the two speakers.

People say Ascends are a neutral speaker. To some people this "neutral" sound is less exciting, to others it is they're goal. To be as faithful to the recording as possible since the speaker contributes less of its "own" character to the sound you're hearing would characterize what many have said about Ascends. You simply hear what has been recorded...Bad recordings will sound bad, and great recordings will sound remarkable.Take advantage of their in-home trial. You'll have to pay shipping but if you decide to keep the speakers you wont have to worry about shipping them back. 

You're going from E80's to ascends...So is it okay to assume your listening space is large? If it is, I suggest nothing smaller than the CBM-340se's accross the front soundstage.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

khellandros66 said:


> Not to my knowledge, I have listened to Aperion and was impressed. I can say that you will get alot more responses if you let us know a few more things
> 
> 1. Existing if any equipment
> 2. Room Size
> ...



Bob,

1. I'm using a Pioneer 1015TX that is connected to a Sony DVD player. 
2. My room is large - about 20ft x 30ft. 
3. My budget is up in the air. I probably wouldn't buy everything at once, but would replace the center, then the mains, then the surrounds. 
4. My expectation is that right now with the JBLs I feel that when I turn the volume up, the sound gets harsch. It's tough to put my finger on it, but I feel like something is not clear. 

Hopefully this helps in getting some feedback!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

Exocer said:


> Hey, I'd say give them an in-home audition side by side with your JBL's. You wont need to prepare any blinds tests to determine which sound you prefer. You'll hear a significant different between the two speakers.
> 
> People say Ascends are a neutral speaker. To some people this "neutral" sound is less exciting, to others it is they're goal. To be as faithful to the recording as possible since the speaker contributes less of its "own" character to the sound you're hearing would characterize what many have said about Ascends. You simply hear what has been recorded...Bad recordings will sound bad, and great recordings will sound remarkable.Take advantage of their in-home trial. You'll have to pay shipping but if you decide to keep the speakers you wont have to worry about shipping them back.
> 
> You're going from E80's to ascends...So is it okay to assume your listening space is large? If it is, I suggest nothing smaller than the CBM-340se's accross the front soundstage.


I think I will take your advice and just audition some in my own home. Which speakers should I audition though if I don't want to purchase everything at once? For instance, could I just try out the center speaker against the one I have now? 

Yes, my room is pretty large, so I guess I would need 340s across the front.


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

I have the 340s across the front and the htm 200 for two rears. I don't have JBL so I can't say much. I have my equipment listed in my profile. My room is 14x16x8.5 with two large openings, one to the kitchen 8x8 and one down the hall 4x8. 

Hope this helps.
-john


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

fibreKid said:


> I have the 340s across the front and the htm 200 for two rears. I don't have JBL so I can't say much. I have my equipment listed in my profile. My room is 14x16x8.5 with two large openings, one to the kitchen 8x8 and one down the hall 4x8.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> -john


John,

So how do you like them? Are you happy?


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

I like them. They sound very clear and fill my room with plenty to spare. I have a decent sub to fill in the bottom end. Like you have heard before, a good recording sounds great and a bad one will sound bad. I have never had any trouble hearing dialog from the center channel. I've had a few people comment on the clarity (if that's what you call it) of movie dialog. The finish isn't as polished as you may have seen on some others but they still look nice. If I had to make the choice again I would make the same choice.

Good luck on whatever you decide.
-john


----------



## chasw98 (Apr 20, 2006)

I used to have Ascend 340SE's across the front (L/C/R) and Ascend 170SE's as side surrounds (still own them, just not using them). I have since built my own L/C/R speakers. The Ascends are very, very good for what they are. You have to accept that. I belive a subwoofer is a must to use them for full fidelity. I have used them with a variety of amps from a Denon AVR with 105/ch to an Earthquake Cinenova putting out 600/ch. They just got better. But they are an MTM type speaker with good midrange and a solid tweeter. The company is excellent for service and support plus there is a good chance you will deal directly with the owner and designer David Fabrikant. I feel that you would have to spend a lot more money to get a better speaker than the Ascends OR go DIY. Try them for 30 days, they have reasonable shipping rates or go to the Ascend site and you can look up owners across the country on frapper. Most of them will be willing to let you come over and listen. If you are in Florida, I would.

Chuck


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think if I were going to audition, I would audition the L/R fronts first, instead of the center. The center is mostly dialogue and it may be more difficult to notice a difference (not that you wouldn't necessarily notice). The L/R can be compared with music much easier... I would think.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

All,

Thanks for the comments. I do have an SVS sub so the low end is covered and I'm not as concerned about the bass coming out of the L/R like I used to be. Chuck I'll take a look at the Frapper map, maybe somebody is right in my area! 

Thanks,
Casey


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

caser85,

Take a listen to the Ascends, among those try to audition, Definitive, B&W, Paradigm, Triad, and M&K. All of which I can account for and have readily listened to. The B&W and Paradigms are more subdued and would be well rounded for anyones purposes. The rest are IMO more forward and this really comes alive for action movies or rock 'n' roll

~Bob


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2006)

caser85 said:


> Well now that I've upgraded my subwoofer, I'm already looking towards something else. I've wanted to upgrade my JBL Northridge series lately. I have the E80s in the front and EC35 for center. I've thought about getting Ascends based on the rave reviews. What do you guys think? Would the Ascends be an improvement over my JBL speakers?


They most certainly will.
I went from same exact setup (still use the E10'sn and n24's for surrounds.
Had E80's up front with an EC35 center. Hadthat for about a year and then went on to Ascend 340 Classics LCR. Night and day upgrade.

Before, I had to use the MCCAC on my Pio 1014 and NEEDED the Eq to tame some muddiness on the JBL's. I DO NOT use it with the Ascends and the Ascends are still MUCH more detailed and nuetral then the E80's/EC35 were. Yuo can hear AL LOT more of what is on recording with the Ascends for sure!


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Mboy, welcome to the shack!
I had no idea you had JBL speakers before the Ascends.
Have you ever found the Ascends to be a little "too" faithful to the original recording, particularly with bad recordings?

The neutral sound can be easily misunderstood for poor sound quality by those who aren't used to hearing whats acutally been recorded.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey Exocer.
No doubt about it. VERY revealing speakers.
**** recording sounds like ****, good recording sounds GREAT.

JBL's I had, all recordings sounded same (quality wise). As soon as I hooked up the Ascends, I was able to hear things in recordings I never had before.
If you listen to a lot of MP3's or old ****** recordings, then a good speaker may not be fior you, but if you listen to decent quality stuff, or watch a lot of DVD's/HD TV, then you are in for a treat.


You in Manhatten Exo?


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeah I felt that way about my Primus 150's, everything sounded pretty much the same.
Mboy, yeah born and raised in Manhattan.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks like I may have gotten here a little late.

I recently purchased 4 ascends to use as a souround array (CBM-170s). I found they match my PSB stratus silvers as well as, if not better than, the Stratus Minis I picked up on Audiogon.

I have also heard the CMT-340s as the fronts with the CBM-170s as the surrounds. Very cool and nuetral sound. I like them alot. But as always, listen before you buy.


----------

